# melanotan 2



## cherrychick (Apr 18, 2010)

has anyone used melantan 11 ? i have some and have been reading alot of bad things about it . just wondering if anyone has had any negitive sife effects from using it?


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 18, 2010)

Depends on what you're calling "negative" effects-

Typical results are that any freckles you have will get darker, and many more can show up as darker spots. I've also heard of dark, rough hairs starting to show up. Also if you are using it for too long, or too much (i.e. you need to drop the dosing after awhile), that you can start to feel sick.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 18, 2010)

I think the stuff is great. I did notice a few more freckles, but nothing major. I'm fair skinned, but I was pretty dark on MT-II. People were asking if I'd been on vacation. I only tanned maybe once every 10-14 days.

Only side I didn't like was the nausea. I had heard it goes away, but it never did for me. I had a sick feeling for 30-60 mins after dose. So I took it right before bed.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 18, 2010)

I started using 3 mg tablets about a month ago, but soon cut down to 1 mg because felt like I'd been drugged.  Am now cutting the 1 mg table in half, and sleeping great.  According to Richard Klatz's book on Anti-Aging Revolution, melatonin has been shown to reduce the risk of cancer, particularly in women.  Strange thing (stupid, actually) is that I didn't look-up the negative side effects until reading your post.  They are, apparently, subtle but also considerable from some of the things I've just read.  So maybe time to do what I should have done to begin with and do some more reading.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 18, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I started using 3 mg tablets about a month ago, but soon cut down to 1 mg because felt like I'd been drugged.  Am now cutting the 1 mg table in half, and sleeping great.  According to Richard Klatz's book on Anti-Aging Revolution, melatonin has been shown to reduce the risk of cancer, particularly in women.  Strange thing (stupid, actually) is that I didn't look-up the negative side effects until reading your post.  They are, apparently, subtle but also considerable from some of the things I've just read.  So maybe time to do what I should have done to begin with and do some more reading.



Melatonin is different than Melanotan II 

Melanotan-II Profile

 by Anthony Roberts - Melanotan II is an analog of the peptide α-MSH hormone and they both cause a tanning/darkening effect in the skin. They were inadvertently developed at the University of Arizona during research into skin cancer.

Although Melanotan-I and Melanotan-II are similar in name they possess different biological properties, and Melanotan II causes an increase in libido not found in the first version.

Background

Currently both forms of Melanotan are being tested and developed under the name CUV1647 by the Australian company Clinuvel Pharmaceuticals.

Action

Melanotan works by stimulating the body's naturally occurring alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (α-MSH), causing Melanogenesis, a process where melanocytes (tanning cells in the skin) produce melanin (pigment). Administering this hormone to the body directly is an effective and safe alternative to tanning by UV exposure without any previously documented toxic effects.

Technical Data

Melanotan research has been ongoing at the University of Arizona since the mid 1980's and is currently being headed by Dr. Victor Hruby. Numerous trials and testing have proved Melanotan to be safe and 1,000 times more potent than natural a-MSH. Melanotan is expected to be used in the future as a drug to combat the major health epidemic of melanoma (skin cancer) (1). Scientists found it to be effective by stimulating subjects' natural tanning mechanism and to create a tan without first needing exposure to harmful levels of UV radiation (2). This will eventually (potentially) allow people to obtain a tan and reduce skin damage that can potentially cause cancer of the skin(3). Additionally, Melanotan II was found to cause increased libido and sexual function (4).

User Notes

I???ve actually used Melanotan-II, and can say that it works as well as it???s supposed to. I was basically the first person in the performance enhancement community to have the opportunity to use this stuff, before it was released as a ???research chemical???. The vials I received were just unlabeled powder, which needed to be reconstituted before injection, and were totally unlabeled.

I injected 1ml of the stuff, and went about my normal business for the day, and about an hour after I shot it, thought I had given myself razor burn when I shaved my face. I felt a bit hot, and was slightly red. Of course, it was a ???sunburn??? feeling, which I hadn???t figured out until I started getting tan later that day.

Melanotan II gives you a nice even tan, and lasts as long as a ???normal??? tan, based on how dark you get. I used 1 mL the first day, and then 0.5 mL every day for the rest of the week and the following week. That basically made me as tan as I would be in the summer (which was easily maintained with 1mL once a week).

The prosexual effects are also very pronounced, and you can definitely expect to experience more erections, on the level of a decently dosed cycle of testosterone.

References

   1. Clinuvel Pharmaceuticals Limited, Clinuvel (formerly Epitan) Melanotan explanational video (wmv)
   2. Melanotan.org, 27, April, 2007
   3. PubChem entry Melanotan 1
   4. PubChem entry Melanotan II, 27


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've used this stuff before and it turns you dark as hell.  My wife is on it at the moment, 1.5mg ED and she looks great.  I for one, can not handle the side effects.  I've tried to use every trick in the book, from bong hits to claratin to benadryl.  I get so sick, I'm hurting for a good 16 hrs. right after I shoot it.  First time I used it, I sucked it up and turned BLACK in 5 days time, my skin looked amazing.  Third time, I couldn't handle it...I got so sick I thought I was going to have to go to the ER from dehydration.  My wife, gets no sides at all and we obviously use the same stuff.

The only "side" she has is that her tongue has a dark purplish hue to it.  I've read this happens often but it goes away when you stop using it.  I envy all of you who can deal with the nausea and stomach pains!!  Lucky bastards. lol

/V


----------



## melanotan-II (Apr 18, 2010)

Moles will initially become disproportionately darker when one first starts a regimen but as the regimen progresses and the rest of the skin darkens this will not be so noticeable. If you have many moles it would be advisable to have prominent ones removed (ie: any on your face) prior to beginning a regimen. With removal the cosmetic results will be a bit more agreeable.

Here's a couple of good articles to read about the two melanotan peptides (copy and paste the addresses into the location bar of your browser):


FitnessRX: http://www.zinio.com/reader.jsp?issue=388898357&o=int&prev=si&p=75
Wired: http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/01/tan/


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 18, 2010)

melanotan-II said:


> Moles will initially become disproportionately darker when one first starts a regimen but as the regimen progresses and the rest of the skin darkens this will not be so noticeable. If you have many moles it would be advisable to have prominent ones removed (ie: any on your face) prior to beginning a regimen. With removal the cosmetic results will be a bit more agreeable.
> 
> Here's a couple of good articles to read about the two melanotan peptides (copy and paste the addresses into the location bar of your browser):
> 
> ...





I have to ask as I noticed your screen name, have you heard of any specific methods to help combat the nausea sides?  I get sick at .25mg.

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 18, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I have to ask as I noticed your screen name, have you heard of any specific methods to help combat the nausea sides? I get sick at .25mg.
> 
> /V


 I had same issue Vic with something else.  Got some Phenergan From my doc and now gtg give it a try its easy ta get. not controlled subs


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I had same issue Vic with something else.  Got some Phenergan From my doc and now gtg give it a try its easy ta get. not controlled subs



I'll look into it, thanks for lookin out for me bro.

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 18, 2010)

NP Vic you look out for a lot a guys too.  And the stuffs completely safe they give it to pregnant woman for nausea. Generic name is Promethazine.  Good stuff take it about 30 min prior it makes me a little sleepy tho which works good if ya pin the mel right b4 bed anyway


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> NP Vic you look out for a lot a guys too.  And the stuffs completely safe they give it to pregnant woman for nausea. Generic name is Promethazine.  Good stuff take it about 30 min prior it makes me a little sleepy tho which works good if ya pin the mel right b4 bed anyway



Interesting.  What doses worked for you?

/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 18, 2010)

25mg I believe they come in 50mg too but 25mg works for me.  A-bombs make me sick as shit Its the only way I can keep em down


----------



## cherrychick (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks  that helps alot . Not to worried about the moles getting darker but I was reading that it was making some poeples skin like leather and actually made thier skin look older . I haven't found any other articles saying that was a side effect though .  I'm really interested in seeing what happens .


For the loading days i would do 1ml everyday till I'm done loading then just need 1ml a week to maintain the results ?


----------



## alan nichols (Aug 8, 2010)

*melanotan 2 nasal spray*

What are the effects on the nasal passage, throat and bronchial tubes. i get mt2 myself i just want to mix it as i know not to purchase it as when mixed its unstable, please advise


----------



## superted (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a question for exp users

I have a great natural tan right now

How effective would it be to maintain my current color and what dosage would you recommend for this baring in mind I live in ny so when winter comes around I'm not gonna see a whole lot of sun  but would've to maintain what I have


----------



## Didsky (Jan 24, 2011)

I used it last summer and it worked perfectely for me, but  at the beginning I got terribe nausea and some stomach pain, and.... lots of erections..but I don't really consider that as negative side.... just have to manage that while you are at work or in the street...
very good tan and quite coming fast ..and for me, believe me or not ,but this lasts for months..I still have a darker tan than usual... almost six months after the last injection....but of course much brighter than  in the summer
and the very positive thing is that during holliday and just after.... my skin did not peel nor got red nor dehydrated, no need to use loads of aftersun hydrating products


----------



## tjsulli (Jan 25, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I have to ask as I noticed your screen name, have you heard of any specific methods to help combat the nausea sides? I get sick at .25mg.
> 
> /V


 try dosing right before you go to sleep that way you sleep threw the nausea hope this helps


----------



## 1mudman (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the stuff is amazing. I have done quite a bit of it and am one of the lucky ones that doesnt have any sides other than loss of appetite, erections and a dark tan. It even made my facial hair get darker.  I was completely silver and in a about a month my eyebrows, mustache and beard just started getting dark hairs in them. Now I am salt and pepper and have a incredible tan. I'm fair complected and have been unable to get a descent tan for years. I did the stuff at 1mg and 1.5 mg and after two vials of it hit the tanning booth for about 3 mins first time, then 7 minutes twice and I looked like I come from south of the border.


----------



## maxakins (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe effects will depend on the users skin. Right?


----------

